# Honda CR-V Acceptable for UberX in Orange County, CA



## Mickeymanp (Apr 9, 2015)

Is a 2013-14 Honda CR-V an acceptable vehicle for UberX and/or UberPlus in Orange County, CA? I'm plan to become a driver and need to buy a used car to replace my 2003 Explorer.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

It shouldn't be a problem for X, doubt it would be good for Plus, just expect smaller income because of the higher usage of gas.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

A CR-V would usually be pretty nice for pax calling an UberX ride IMHO. Lots of headroom in those compared to the usual Prius, Camry, etc., so comfortable for tall guys. They're not the best for 4 passengers since they're based on the Civic platform and aren't real wide, but good as long as you don't have 3 in the back. When you do pick up 4 pax, well, it's UberX and they're getting more than they paid for so they can squeeze in. The down side is it's not the most efficient UberX ride. It could work for a part timer with a regular job cherry picking busy times, but any sort of SUV is going to lose out on costs to a Prius, etc. if you're trying to make UberX your job. Oh, and get leather if you're driving weekend nights. You don't want to deal with puke on cloth seats. It'll happen eventually.

A CR-V won't make the cut for Plus/Select. Uber likes fancy. It may be more comfortable than an Audi S4 at least for taller guys (I'm 6' and hit my head on the roof in the back of those and don't in a CR-V), but the way Uber works if you want a big comfy ride you have to order XL, Black or SUV. Select/Plus could be a small "wannabe" car with a lux badge.


----------



## XUBERX (May 26, 2015)

I do uberx With 07 crv, in nnj and average $14-15 p/h, your hourly pay will go up if you go with a more fuel efficient car, I uber p/t and love my crv so I won't change it.
Highest paid after fees was $511 on 27hrs minus tolls and 2 full tanks my profit was around $400 or $14.80p/h.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Mickeymanp said:


> Is a 2013-14 Honda CR-V an acceptable vehicle for UberX and/or UberPlus in Orange County, CA? I'm plan to become a driver and need to buy a used car to replace my 2003 Explorer.


CRV would be a good choice. There are better options, but a CR-V is good. Personally, I'd debate between X & XL, not X & Plus. My buddy does Plus/Select and its between 5-10% of the time that he is getting a 'Select' customer. So most of the time he is giving people a ride in his nice Acura for X prices. Most people are going to get the cheapest option that will hold their group, or go to the top option in Black or SUV. I have yet to read about anyone having great success with "Plus/Select."



XUBERX said:


> I do uberx With 07 crv, in nnj and average $14-15 p/h, your hourly pay will go up if you go with a more fuel efficient car, I uber p/t and love my crv so I won't change it.
> Highest paid after fees was $511 on 27hrs minus tolls and 2 full tanks my profit was around $400 or $14.80p/h.


You need to read this and then some if you think you made almost $15/hr and your only cost was gas. https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/#comment-482


----------

